

National Novel Writing Month - dcminter
http://www.nanowrimo.org/

======
dcminter
randrews' comment ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=339190> ) about the
"Kill Your Blog" article is a sentiment I agree with. Amongst other reasons I
write a blog to hone my writing skills, but there are other ways to do this:

NaNoWriMo is overtly about getting words onto the page, breaking through the
quality fetish and the procrastination that stalls many wannabe authors. As
such I think it an interesting social hack (as well as being a neat website in
itself) and thus of interest to this community.

~~~
senihele
I agree completely - the concept is powerful. If the task before you is large
enough, at some point you let go of self doubt and perfectionism and start
generating content. I really enjoy NaNoWriMo and I am looking forward to this
years run.

